# Alchemie weiterbildung



## Schucker (6. April 2007)

Ich bin Hexenmeister level 38, und habe bei Alchemie sowie bei Kräuterkunde Skill 225. Nun stehe ich in Feralas vor der Alchemie Expertin. Die sagt mir aber das sie noch einen Beweiß für meine Hingabe sehen will und das sie mir ne aufgabe übertragen wird die ich erst erfüllen soll. Das Problem ist das ich keine aufgabe bekomme. Weiß einer rat von euch ?


----------



## Sanjay (6. April 2007)

muss man mit skill 225 nicht in den Sümpfen des Elends zum Alchie Lehrer? bzw ist der nicht dort


----------



## Satyra (6. April 2007)

Sanjay schrieb:


> muss man mit skill 225 nicht in den Sümpfen des Elends zum Alchie Lehrer? bzw ist der nicht dort



Ich bin auch Alchi und habe Skil 262 und habe das in den Sümpfen des Elends gelernt. Schau einfach dort vorbei, der wollte von mir keine mysteriösen Aufgaben sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kartäuser (7. April 2007)

Satyra schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Alchi und habe Skil 262 und habe das in den Sümpfen des Elends gelernt. Schau einfach dort vorbei, der wollte von mir keine mysteriösen Aufgaben sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wo in etwa finde ich den Lehrer denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pain0r (8. April 2007)

Steinard, im größten haus am platz ^^

wenn dir des zu ungenau war, dann laber einfacj jeden typen in steinard mal an, da iser zu 100% drunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (9. April 2007)

Ist etwas untaktisch als Ally in Steinard einzumarschieren. Ich glaube es gibt dafuer ein Levelcap, wie bei Erste Hilfe.


----------



## Asfalot (10. April 2007)

Ist eigentlich fragwürdig. Mein Lvl 35 Schurke war gestern in Feralas und hat unproblematisch lernen können. Also sollte es am Level nicht liegen. 

Evtl. der Ruf? Den Alchi in Steinard würde ich als Allianz-Mitglied auch ignorieren^^


----------

